# Ave. Guitars in Edmonton now div 13 dealer



## Robert Bogdan (May 25, 2006)

FYI.

Nope, no association with Brian and the guys other than a VERY satisfied customer.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Yes! But the real question is: are they going to be realistic with their prices?


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

Thanks for the tip! I've never plugged into one. Maybe I'll stop in next time in Edmonchuk.


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

Awesome. I'm going up to Edmonton for a conference in May, so will go check them out.


----------



## Robert Bogdan (May 25, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Yes! But the real question is: are they going to be realistic with their prices?



Brian has good competetive prices on everything else in his shop so it would be hard for him not to be especially considering everyone has net access and can easily compare prices.


----------



## Robert Bogdan (May 25, 2006)

Quick follow up...

I don't think they have any div 13 amps in stock yet so call before you make a special trip up there.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

jroberts said:


> I would wholeheartedly disagree with that.
> 
> 
> [RANT]
> ...


My thoughts exactly. I've only been in there once, but couldn't believe the prices he was asking for stuff (over $5000 for a used Vox AC30 HW for ex.). If nothing else I guess you could go in and try stuff out, then order it online elsewhere.  

Robert must get the "good guy" price or something.

:tongue: 

Pete


----------



## Robert Bogdan (May 25, 2006)

jroberts said:


> I would wholeheartedly disagree with that.
> 
> 
> [RANT]
> ...



Hmmm...I guess I stand corrected. I've always got a good deal on anything I bought there but I really haven't bought all that much.

The reason I started going all the way to Edmonton from Calgary was cuz Ave either had something in stock I really wanted or beat the best price I could get down here.


----------



## Big White Tele (Feb 10, 2007)

Glad`to see Avenue getting the reputation that they deserve.


----------



## Greg (Feb 7, 2006)

I think those tophats were bought when the Can. Dollar was really low, Not to excuse High Prices but It puts Dealers in a tough place, Boutique Amps tend to kick around stores for to long in the first place, Then the Dollar goes up.......
Love to try the DIV 31, Greg


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Greg said:


> I think those tophats were bought when the Can. Dollar was really low, Not to excuse High Prices but It puts Dealers in a tough place, Boutique Amps tend to kick around stores for to long in the first place, Then the Dollar goes up.......
> Love to try the DIV 31, Greg


True, dat. I acquired most of my gear when the dollar was around $1.70. I take a beating when I sell anything these days, even if it has appreciated in value   

Pete


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Their prices on used stuff has gone insane. Any old amp with a tube in it has a ridiculously high price and they won't move on it.

I was in their a few weeks ago when a guy bought a new amp. As he was leaving the store he noticed some fairly large scuff marks on the side. He pointed them out to the staff; they grumbled and said he was making too big of deal out of it since the marks didn't effect the amp and the amp would eventually get scuffed anyway.

The customer calmly stated that he paid for a 'new' amp and if it does eventually get scuffed, HE will put them on. Anyway, the staff said he would talk to the manager and could "maybe" get 5% off. The customer left. Here is what he didn't hear upon leaving:

1.) The staff member already new about the scuff marks and was instructed to only offer 5% off to start.

2.) The staff member totally chewed out the customer for being an *******, cry baby, etc. because "who cares" about some scuffs.

Mind you, I am standing right there in plan view. I couldn't believe my ears. This customer just dropped over 2K on a new amp that was damaged and the freakin store employee is going off on him. Make me reconsider buying anything big there again.

TG


----------



## Robert Bogdan (May 25, 2006)

Well, I feel like a salmon swimming upstream but I've gotta say I've never had a bad* experience at Ave. either in service or in price. 


*At least no worse than any other music store - most times better.


----------



## Big White Tele (Feb 10, 2007)

Ever ask to trade something in?


----------



## Robert Bogdan (May 25, 2006)

Big White Tele, I assume your question was directed at me - yes I've done trade ins. I was happy with the deal.

I'm not arguing your bad experience(s), or doubting your veracity. All I'm saying is that I've had good experiences there.


----------



## droptop88 (Aug 25, 2006)

My wife and I were in there a couple of summers ago, and there was a Murphy aged goldtop hanging there. I had the money, liked the guitar, and my wife was o.k. with it. Brian came from the back to complete the transaction - all $6500.00 of it, happy as a clam. Apon swiping my visa however, I see that my limit is $5000.00. I offered a personal cheque, drivers liscence, my left nut, as I'm caught up in it now. Can't accept out of town cheques, is the reply. Can't REALLY say as I blame him, I guess, but you never saw a business owner turn and ignore us, disdainfully, so quickly. My wife asked me to never take her there again.

So we leave, and theres a message on my cell from a good friend - would I be interested in a Tom Anderson Cobra? Well of course I am. Ended up with that Cobra - better guitar anyway, IMO. Funny how things happen......

Wait, theres more!

I'm up in the Chuk quite a while later, with a friend, and we visit the store. I'm looking for the Goldtop, and ask about it, since I dont see it. I get this funny look, and am informed that a guy ran in and stole it off the wall just the day before.....

Peter


----------



## Cottage (May 12, 2006)

Robert Bogdan said:


> Big White Tele, I assume your question was directed at me - yes I've done trade ins. I was happy with the deal.
> 
> I'm not arguing your bad experience(s), or doubting your veracity. All I'm saying is that I've had good experiences there.


My experience has been the same as Robert's. I've done lots of deals with Brian at Avenue and I've always been treated fairly. And if the deal wasn't there. I just walk away. Its also one of the few places left where you can go and trade gear. I don't begrudge Avenue their profit, that's what they are in business for. Also, I like Brian's attitude. The store matches his personality and its unique. Its nice to see after dealing with cookie cutter chains like L&M. They are not interested in dealing, they just want to move merch. to Mom and Dad)


----------



## Big White Tele (Feb 10, 2007)

Robert Bogdan said:


> Big White Tele, I assume your question was directed at me - yes I've done trade ins. I was happy with the deal.
> 
> I'm not arguing your bad experience(s), or doubting your veracity. All I'm saying is that I've had good experiences there.


Hi Robert, actually I was just asking anyone for thier experinces with trade ins. It wasnt meant as an insult or anything, Sorry if it came accross that way. I bought a used Strat there and Brian actually included the GST in the price, so I guess he does deal once in a while.


----------



## Robert Bogdan (May 25, 2006)

Nope BWT, it didn't come off that way at all. Having been around message boards for quite a few years now, I always assume the best when anyone posts cuz I know it's SO hard to read verbal nuance into a posted message. I'm pretty thick skinned anyway so you have to club me over the head with a blatant insult for me to even notice...lol.

My only emotion with regard to this thread is surprise. I've always been treated like a king by Brian when I come up from Cowberry. Hearing these other stories really surprised me. Opened my eyes a bit.


----------



## sadowsky13 (Feb 26, 2007)

jroberts said:


> I would wholeheartedly disagree with that.
> 
> 
> [RANT]
> ...



That's funny a few months ago before I bought my Club Royale I had called there since they are one of the few places in Canada that deal in TopHat amps and couldn't believe what they were asking price wise. I could have ordered from the states and even with the exchange, tax and duties/brokerage fees would come out ahead! Got mine on ebay for $950 US by the time I added everything in it worked out to about 1200CAD and worth every cent, the thing is in mint condition and looked like it had never been played. The tube chart dated it as July 2006.


----------



## sadowsky13 (Feb 26, 2007)

Cottage said:


> My experience has been the same as Robert's. I've done lots of deals with Brian at Avenue and I've always been treated fairly. And if the deal wasn't there. I just walk away. Its also one of the few places left where you can go and trade gear. I don't begrudge Avenue their profit, that's what they are in business for. Also, I like Brian's attitude. The store matches his personality and its unique. Its nice to see after dealing with cookie cutter chains like L&M. They are not interested in dealing, they just want to move merch. to Mom and Dad)


I have dealt numerous times with L&M in Cambridge and Stratford and have nothing but good things to say about them, they have always been very good with me and fair when it came to any trade ins or used items. Thdey are probably one of my favorite stores to go to. Steve's on the other hand


----------



## 55 Jr (May 3, 2006)

Avenue seems to be getting worse.

I did work out a multi guitar trade years ago with them to land this:










Brian's not a bad guy...just set in his ways.


Unless Ave. has something I really want, I will always take my business to Long & McQuade.

I hope he reads this thread and make a few changes at his store.

Best regards,

Brian


----------



## 55 Jr (May 3, 2006)

It is a 74X.

And you are correct....it did sound amazing with the old Jr.


Then the OT died.

That was a royal pain in the butt. The original owner rounded up the original bill of sale and eventually...after many emails...Marshall Canada (whoever they are) agreed to replace the OT under waranty.

The amp was repaired with the upgraded tranny. It still sounded good...but now I wasn't very cofident that it would hold up to the long haul.

While the amp was being repaired (2 + months out of action) I picked up this with a service award from the company I work for:










Strange as it sounds when the Savage and the Marshall were side by side I much prefered the sound of the Savage.

I kept the greenback from the Marshall (put it in the Savage) and traded the 74X in on a Roccaforte HG100.










Best regards,

Brian

PS I bought some very microphonic pre amp tubes from Avenue. After much discussion they agreed to give me a refund.

To demonstrate how bad the tubes were I brought in the Savage.

They liked it a lot!

BB


----------



## jethrodebodine1 (Oct 1, 2006)

*Avenue guitars*

Talked to Brian on the phone today. Seems like a nice guy .


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Well, I'm flying to Edmingting tomorrow, and I always get a chance to walk over to L&M (even though there is one back home fairly close to where I live), and I have been to Avenue once-will try to check them both out this visit. I need to get a 1x12 cab for my YCV50VBlue! Wonder what it would cost to ship it home?
-Mikey


----------



## Cottage (May 12, 2006)

Well, I bought that so called $4000 Club Royale 2X12 for $2395. Brian was happy to do trades. Wonderful amp, by the way. Now the new TH stuff, and the /13, that's a whole other issue.


----------



## BrownID (Feb 3, 2006)

I used to buy a lot of gear from Avenue back when they first opened, but over the years I'd have to agree that some of their pricing is just out to lunch. I still like going in there when I'm in town just to check stuff out, but honestly anything that Avenue has can be had for much cheaper elsewhere. Plus, it’s getting harder and harder to walk around in that place.

Now for those who think that Avenue is the only the game in town for boutique stuff, go check out RKM Music. They have two stores in the 'chuck - one in Millwoods and one in Sherwood Park. I dropped in their last weekend and was pleased to see that they had some nice stuff in stock - Suhr Guitars and amps, 65 Amps, Huber, Bad Cat - Definitely not your typical big box guitar store. My only question is why don't we have any stores like Avenue & RKM in Calgary?


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

BrownID said:


> My only question is why don't we have any stores like Avenue & RKM in Calgary?




+1! I flipped out the first time I walked into Avenue. Nothing even close here in Calgary.


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

I don't think we have anything like that in the GTA either :-(


----------



## evenon (Nov 13, 2006)

I bought a /13 from Avenue Guitars. Price was comparable to what I would have paid for it in the US and then shipping . Cheaper than Boutique Tone in Montreal.

Also, VERY good service at Avenue. I had a problem, very happy they way they handled it. Way better than some of the internet hyped American Boutique dealers ( Maken Music in Chicago as an example).


----------



## evenon (Nov 13, 2006)

BrownID said:


> Now for those who think that Avenue is the only the game in town for boutique stuff, go check out RKM Music.


I tried twice to contact RKM about a Bad Cat, one email, once left a message. No reply either time. Won't try again.


----------



## Bob Rock (Mar 11, 2006)

I have to agree with Brians prices being on the high side. An example. DiMarzio Strat style pickups, Avenues price $120.00, Musicians Friends price $69.00. Now mind you I've bought pickups from Avenue and have been able to return and exchange them for different ones because I didn't like them, no questions asked, but is that worth the $50.00 diff?


----------



## BrownID (Feb 3, 2006)

evenon said:


> I tried twice to contact RKM about a Bad Cat, one email, once left a message. No reply either time. Won't try again.


The guy to talk to at RKM is Kevin McDade - he's the owner. I think that he spends most of his time at the Sherwood Park location. The only other person that I have dealt with is Roy at the Sherwood Park location, however he deals mostly with the bass side of things.


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Sneaky said:


> My thoughts exactly. I've only been in there once, but couldn't believe the prices he was asking for stuff. If nothing else I guess you could go in and try stuff out, then order it online elsewhere.
> 
> Pete


Same here!
-Mikey


----------

